

Show HN: The Final Days of a Failed Startup - manuscreationis

http://lookingbackaretrospective.posterous.com<p>I've posted this before while it was still in progress, but the final chapter has been added, and so I wanted to submit it one final time, for people to be able to read the work in it's entirety.<p>This is the true story of one developers life while he worked for a start-up that never got more than a few feet off of the ground before a pitiful crash and burn. It spans nearly 4 years, and focuses mainly on the people and events that helped to define the work. It's very much a personal memoir, and not at all a dive into what kind of role our stack played in things.<p>I would appreciate any questions, comments, or criticism that people may have, and would like to thank everyone who took the time to read this. It was incredibly cathartic to go through the process of writing this all down, and it was great to know that there were people out there enjoying what I had written, and getting a kick out of the farce that my life had become during these years.
======
dirkdeman
Well written! It's quite a read, but I found it very enteraining and
recognizable as well. Especially the descriptions and names, we all have these
kind of stereotypes at the office. Speaking of The Office, I can see this
being turned into a sitcom a la the office. It would be hilarious if it
weren't for the fact that this is reality for you...

All the best with your career, and I'm sure you'll find something soon. Which
I'm sure won't be a problem, with the experience you have now.

~~~
manuscreationis
As I mention near one of the later chapters, I had found a new job already, at
which I am presently employed. Thanks for your well wishes, however.

And thanks for the kind words! Although it was reality for me, that by no
means detracts from my ability to laugh at things (especially now, having
moved on from the entire debacle). Even when all this was going on, I could
still laugh at the situation, although at the time my laughter was more in
disbelief than in humor.

Glad you enjoyed it

------
manuscreationis
Clickable: <http://lookingbackaretrospective.posterous.com>

------
decadentcactus
Agree with Random_Person, I just kept reading, quite engaging and interesting.

Although in "Like a Phoenix with clipped wings" I was confused by this:

    
    
        It should come as no great surprise that I choose to take Polite Blonde and Pregnant Girls side of things, given everything I knew about how our company was managed to date. The next shocking twist, however, would confirm that any faith I may once have had in these people, was sorely misplaced.
    

Did you mean the faith in the girls or the others?

Otherwise, great read as I said.

~~~
manuscreationis
The others

I can agree, it isn't clear... I made an edit and more directly referred to
the folks in charge, not the girls.

Thanks!

------
Random_Person
That was extremely well written. I rarely read lengthy stories like this, but
found myself compelled to continue. You're writing style and pacing kept me
entertained.

So. What has happened to the Company since your departure?

~~~
manuscreationis
It was sold off in a major chunk to a friend of "Pappy", and the software
itself has been given a face lift, with a new brand and a new direction. But
i'm told that underneath it all, it's still very much the same product.

I could do an epilogue of sorts, and hash out more of whats happening with
everyone right now... but I feel as though, for me, the story has ended.
Anything more would be just beating a dead horse.

Thanks for the compliments, it's one of the first real writing projects I've
ever "published", so i'm glad its entertaining.

------
beatpanda
I have extensive experience with editing and publishing and I would love to
help you clean this up for release in a more polished format. Please contact
me, you can find me through my profile.

